# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Нарада-бхакти-сутра

## Дмитрий Казиков

Харе Кришна Виджитатма прабху !! Примите мои поклоны ..  :vanca calpa: 

Спасибо издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" за эту книгу.
Я недавно начал её читать и уже под большим впечатлением её насыщенностью и откровениями.
И у меня уже возник вопрос, поправьте меня если я что не так понял пожалуйста :
- в введении, прямо сразу пишется что Шрила Прабхупада перевёл 13 афоризмов из книги.
- далее в первой главе первой сутры есть сноска -*- и указывается что, все сутры со звёздочкой означает как переведённые Шрилой Прабхупадой.
- ещё дальше, звёздочки видно и на 14 и на 15 сутрах.

Так 13 или 15 ?

Спасибо за ваш ответ  :vanca calpa:

----------


## vijitatma das

На 9 и 10 сутрах нет звездочек.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Точно  :smilies: 
То есть была нарушена последовательность ? Интересно почему так ..

----------

